# sublimation printing of a scanned photo



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I need some help when I use a jpeg photos from a camera it prints great. But when I scan a photo it has the wrong colors even if it looks like the photo from the jpeg file on the computer. I have scanned a photo and loaded the same jpeg file from a disk and printed both at the same time and it like two different photos.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you using the same program to print both photos, and are you comapring the dye sub transfer to a regular printed jpeg? The colors on the transfer sheet will not be the same as when transfered to a substrate. They will look muted, it's the heat and pressure that make them pop.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm scanning the photo into corel 12 then loading the jpeg into the same page and printing both as a transfer and pressing them and the are different.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you tried scanning the phot using windows camera and scanner program then importing it into Corel?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

No I have not I have tried photo shop and got the same thing.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You are making sure you print using the ICC profile or the Power Driver if you are using sublijet, correct? If not your colors will never come out right. Also you need to watch which side of the paper you are printing to.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm using the right side of the paper and right icc drivers I'm printing both photo on one sheet of paper.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you are doing both on one sheet then the problem has to be in the scanned image. Even though it may look the same as the original something is different. You may need to go into photoshop and change the color or contrast to make it match. If all your scanned images do this you can save the settings and just automatically change the scanned images. Have you brought both images up on the screen at the same time? You might also use the eyedropper to check the colors in the same spot to see if there are differences.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

also, CMYK colors look VERY different than RGB.....just another oddity to check


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

can you tell me does a camera use rgb or what color format.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Depending upon the camera most are using rgb i believe or srgb.


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

Another thing to check for - Is your scanner program assigning an icc? Is it possible when you open the file to print you have a different icc assigned to that file and your editing program is keeping that icc intact?


----------

